# GHOSTED



## REBerg (Sep 12, 2017)

This is described as a "supernatural sitcom."  _The X-Files_ meets _Men in Black?_


----------



## Rodders (Sep 13, 2017)

Two people that i do like, so i'll watch it.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks good, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Kylara (Sep 13, 2017)

I shall look out for it as well


----------



## REBerg (Oct 2, 2017)

I enjoyed the pilot. This looks like a series with serious comedic entertainment value.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 2, 2017)

Pilot was fun. Might be worth watching so I have it on "record series" with my DVR. Saw Craig Robinson in Dulles International earlier this year. Don't know what he was doing in D.C. Didn't talk to him. He was in first class & I wasn't.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2017)

Bumping this. 

I’ve been watching this on UK TV and I quite like it. It is pretty funny and I have guffawed a few times. 

It’s a bit predictable and the chemistry is missing, especially between the two lead characters. I will definitely stick with it and I hope it gets renewed.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 26, 2017)

This hasn't risen to a "must see" level, but it's still an entertaining 30 minutes. I'll keep watching.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 19, 2018)

‘Ghosted’ Canceled By Fox After 1 Season

One more episode remaining. The series never rose to great, but it was watchable.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 20, 2018)

Well crap. I was sort of hoping it would get rolling and survive.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 20, 2018)

clovis-man said:


> Well crap. I was sort of hoping it would get rolling and survive.



It had a lot of unrealized potential.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 24, 2018)

*1.16 Hello Boys*
Leave it to Fox to take an episode originally scheduled to air in January and tack it on as an obviously out-of--sequence final episode for the series.


----------

